# Snooker cue Lathe



## JasonOwen (5 Mar 2011)

Hi,
Im afer a lathe to finish Snooker cues on.
Not sure if I will be able to find something suitable without going to industrial standards.
Heres what I would require..
Between centres maximum 60 inches
Head stock bore of minimum 32mm
Single phase as it would live in the garage/workshop

It will be used for - 
Final sanding of snooker cues along the bed.
Putting most of the cue through the head stock bore to make a small tenon to fit the ferrule
Boring into the butt to fit joints

Any clues?
I did hear Record Lathes can be easily extended due the bed bars?
Appreciate any help.
The length of bed isnt the be all and end all as with a large head stock bore I could work the cue in 2 halves.


----------



## dickm (5 Mar 2011)

The Tyme Avon that I used to use came from a guy who turned cues for a living. It had a proper Tyme extension bed that bolted on to the right hand leg, and would take something like 5 feet between centres. The only time I used the full length was to turn a handle for a pitchfork. 
It's now in my neighbour's hands, but I suspect he's hardly used it. Worth looking out for one on the 'bay or elsewhere if you don't want to spend industrial money.


----------



## JasonOwen (5 Mar 2011)

Thats interesting, will look into that. 
Guess your neighbor doesnt want to part with it?
Thanks for your help


----------



## billydruce (6 Dec 2012)

Can I suggest a hand plane


----------



## billydruce (6 Dec 2012)

Sorry I didn't read the post only the title thought it was another person thinking cues are made on a lathe


----------



## chipmunk (7 Dec 2012)

Hi Jason,
I'm not sure that a headstock bore that big would be easy to find or much use to be honest - It must be at least a MT4 or MT5 and a chuck would then be a real challenge.

One thing worth considering would be to use a conventional lathe and a 3 wheeled steady to give you the support at the "business end" and the capacity you need. Many lathes would then fit the bill with bed extensions.

Either the Jet 1442 or 1642 with the 500mm (18") bed extension would give you the 60" you ask for, but for a cheap solution I've seen people advocate a couple of lathes like the Axminster AWVSL1000 with the lathe beds bolted end-to-end on a long wooden bench. That'd give you well over 7 feet between centres. Axminster also do a ready made steady rest for that lathe too.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-fixed-steady-prod821498/

I would always resist the temptation to opt for an extended Record lathe - those round bed bars are just guaranteed to sag IMHO.

HTH
Jon


----------



## phoenixleathercare (12 Nov 2015)

Hi Jason,

What lathe did you end up getting. Can you recommend one as I have a cue collection of old cues that I want a late to restore thm in my workshop.

Kind regards,

David
Phoenix Leather Care


----------



## Woodchips2 (12 Nov 2015)

Hi David
Welcome to the Forum. Jason hasn't been on the Forum since 2012 so you may not get a response.

Regards Keith


----------

